# Bad makeup artist experience?



## sukitron (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey all, I made an appointment at mac to check out there new Shop/Cook and Vera collections in the last week of January, and when the Mac artist called to confirm my appointment, she informed me that a makeup artist there would be doing my makeup.

  	Sooo, I was a bit worried letting someone else work on me because I myself am starting out as a makeup "artist" and my experiences have made me realize how unsanitary, messy, and heavy handed others can be! But against my better judgement, I figured "what the hey, I have a birthday party to go to right after this appointment and now I won't have to do my own makeup!" So I get to Mac today, and after being worked on for exactly an hour, _this_ is what I was left looking like (and in case you're wondering: that blotch on my cheek isn't from a makeup mistake on her part, that is a current pimple the size of a planet).


  	For reference, this is a picture I took yesterday to capture that annoying pimple in the hopes that I will someday look back and laugh at it, which shows what I normally look like:


  	My friend went with me because I had scheduled her as well, and her makeup looked amazing. But all I could think when I saw mine was "Wow, I went from Suki to Snooki!"
  	I didn't bother complaining because I didn't want to be stuck there for another hour. Instead I went home, washed my face, and in a rush, I did a very quick look with the exact same products and took a very awkward photograph to share with ya'll, in case you're curious.


  	Anyone else ever have a bad experience with a makeup artist? How did you fix it?


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 9, 2012)

well if this appointment was for and event they were having or its a busy location and since it a collection launch it could have been a freelancer who did your makeup. which means they really dont work for mac they are just counter help that passed the demo part to get to where they are. so your friend could have had a real mac artist that knows how to do makeup and work with the products. mac does not train you to do to make up your expected to know and be on point. so that could be the case


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't think it looks bad, but I do definitely like your version better. I don't usually have a bad experience, I almost always learn something new when I get my MU done.  At least it isn't like a hair cut, if you hate it you can wash it off!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 15, 2012)

I am a freelancer and I can tell you,.. our skills vary greatly. Lately I have noticed a trend in some MAC (but not all) stores hiring less skilled freelancers and regular staff.  Don't be afraid to ask how long they have been with MAC. I have been freelancing 7 years now and I have customers that request me for events and especially Halloween because they know I will be working them. If you find one you like don't be afraid to specifically ask if they will be there. I am so sorry to hear that you had a horrible makeover!


----------

